# Pc zum Abspielen von ultra hd blu-ray? ist das möglich?



## FiRsT_WaVe (20. April 2016)

*Pc zum Abspielen von ultra hd blu-ray? ist das möglich?*

Gibt es eine möglichkeit ultra hd blu-rays auf dem pc abzuspielen?

Derzeit suche ich nach einer günstigen Alternative zu stand alone playern also das abspielen auf dem PC wäre doch da eine AAAABER gibt es denn überhaupt laufwerke und software die das können?  Da mein Beamer Sony hw60 noch etwas bei mir bleiben soll und er von der gesteigerten bitrate und bildinformation auch noch etwas hat würde ich gerne zusätzlich zur blu-ray ultra hd blu-rays kaufen. Hauptsächlich da ich weis das ich sonst in einigen Jahren wieder doppelt kaufe


----------



## LP96 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Pc zum Abspielen von ultra hd blu-ray? ist das möglich?*

Ich glaube es gibt im Moment weder die Laufwerke noch die Software am PC um die Ultra HD Blu-Rays abzuspielen.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Pc zum Abspielen von ultra hd blu-ray? ist das möglich?*

Nein, da schon Blurays sich nicht richtig durchgesetzt haben, sieht es so aus als ob optische Datenträger mit UHD Blurays nun zu Grabe getragen werden. 

Bei der aktuellen Entwicklung wird man das in den meisten Gegenden vermutlich auch bald durch VoD ersetzen können. 1080p lässt sich ja in den meisten Gegenden schon mit angemessener Qualität übertragen.


----------



## DKK007 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Pc zum Abspielen von ultra hd blu-ray? ist das möglich?*

Bei UHD Bluerays wird auch ein HDR Monitor benötigt.


----------



## yingtao (20. April 2016)

*AW: Pc zum Abspielen von ultra hd blu-ray? ist das möglich?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nein, da schon Blurays sich nicht richtig durchgesetzt haben, sieht es so aus als ob optische Datenträger mit UHD Blurays nun zu Grabe getragen werden.
> 
> Bei der aktuellen Entwicklung wird man das in den meisten Gegenden vermutlich auch bald durch VoD ersetzen können. 1080p lässt sich ja in den meisten Gegenden schon mit angemessener Qualität übertragen.



VOD/Streams sind aber kein vollkommener Ersatz für Blurays. Aktuelle 4k Streams haben gerade mal die optische Qualität von normalen 1080p Blurays und bei UHD Blurays sprechen wir mit h.265 Codec von Bitraten um die 20GBit/s was aktuell über das Internet nicht denkbar ist. Was UHD Blurays auf dem PC angeht ist es von der Software sicherlich kein Problem. Das h.265 Codec wird schon jetzt auf z.B. Youtube benutzt. Was die Software und Hardware können muss ist HDCP 2.2 was von HDMI 2.0 und Displayport 1.2a unterstützt wird. Neuere Grafikkarten und Monitore unterstützen das also. Was aber entscheidend ist, ist ein neues Bluraylaufwerk und da habe ich bisher noch nichts zu gehört. 

Was DKK007 meint mit HDR ist auch nicht unbedingt nötig. Es wird extra UHD Premium Blurays geben die den BT.2020 Farbraum benutzen mit 10 Bit Farbtiefe und HDR. Die sind nach ersten Tests aber auch ganz normal auf Geräten ohne HDR abspielbar und mit den wenigen HDR fähigen TV Geräten die den UHD Premium Standard nicht richtig unterstützen  kann man das ganze aktuell nicht benutzen. Was Display angeht hat Dell ja bereits einen OLED Monitor mit HDR vorgestellt und auch Philips will welche mit Quantumdot Display auf den Markt bringen. UHD Blurays auf dem PC stehen und fallen mit Laufwerken die UHD Blurays lesen können.


----------



## soth (20. April 2016)

*AW: Pc zum Abspielen von ultra hd blu-ray? ist das möglich?*

UHD Blu-Rays lassen sich mit BDXL-Laufwerken abspielen, es gibt bisher nur keine Software dafür.

Wenn jeder über Leitungen mit mindestens 100K verfügt können wir noch einmal über den Tod von optischen Medien sprechen.



yingtao schrieb:


> [...]UHD Blurays sprechen wir mit h.265  Codec von Bitraten um die 20GBit/s was aktuell über das Internet nicht  denkbar ist.


UHD-Blu-Rays sind bis 125 MBit/s Gesamtbitrate! spezifiziert. Selbst unkomprimiert käme man nicht auf 20 GBit/s


----------



## Stryke7 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Pc zum Abspielen von ultra hd blu-ray? ist das möglich?*



yingtao schrieb:


> VOD/Streams sind aber kein vollkommener Ersatz  für Blurays. Aktuelle 4k Streams haben gerade mal die optische Qualität  von normalen 1080p Blurays


Wie gesagt ... 


Stryke7 schrieb:


> 1080p lässt sich ja in den meisten Gegenden schon mit angemessener Qualität übertragen.






yingtao schrieb:


> und bei UHD Blurays sprechen wir mit h.265 Codec von Bitraten um die  20GBit/s was aktuell über das Internet nicht denkbar ist.


20Gbit/s ??  Ich weiß nicht wo du diese Zahl her hast, aber dann wäre ein normaler zweistündiger Film 18 Terabyte groß.  
(20Gbit/s*60*60*2)/8=18TB/2h


yingtao schrieb:


> Was UHD  Blurays auf dem PC angeht ist es von der Software sicherlich kein  Problem. Das h.265 Codec wird schon jetzt auf z.B. Youtube benutzt.


Ja, aber aktuell geht es auch NUR per VoD,  da die Codecs für Blurays nach wie vor nicht öffentlich sind. Und wie es mit 4K-Blurays aussieht weiß noch niemand. 


yingtao schrieb:


> UHD Blurays auf dem PC stehen  und fallen mit Laufwerken die UHD Blurays lesen können.


Eher mit den Codecs, wie wir bei normalen Blurays eindrucksvoll gesehen haben.  Will keiner haben, da niemand Lust hat die Codecs extra zu bezahlen.  Und jede Bluray erst zu rippen und umzukodieren ist zu aufwändig um sich für die breite Masse durchzusetzen.


----------



## soth (20. April 2016)

*AW: Pc zum Abspielen von ultra hd blu-ray? ist das möglich?*

Die Codecs für die UHD sind öffentlicht und waren es bei der normallen Blu-Ray auch. Das war nie ein Problem.
Es ging und geht um lizenzrechtliche Dinge, das hat mit Codecs rein garnichts zu tun. Und die Lizenzgebühren werden sowieso auf den Endkunden umgemünzt


----------



## Namaker (20. April 2016)

*AW: Pc zum Abspielen von ultra hd blu-ray? ist das möglich?*

Die Lizenzsituation von h.265 ist schon unklarer als bei h.264, nichtsdestotrotz gibt es schon seit langer Zeit freie Encoder dafür, eher wird zu Anfang noch der Kopierschutz Probleme bereiten.


----------

